# Jakub Rozalski's WWI Mecha and Werewolves



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2016)

Visually stunning, and haunting:

Bizarre Paintings Of Mecha Robots And Werewolves Attacking East European Peasants Of The Early 20th Century

There's more on the portfolio page of his website:

Jakub Rozalski


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 21, 2016)

Well worth a look.

Sorry for the slight hijack, but these remind me of someone else's work, and now I want to see it again and I can't find it. (I thought I'd "liked" one on Twitter, but it seems not.) They're similar in feel, but mostly involve ordinary scenes of America, usually rural, with large futuristic industrial installations, robots (not often mecha) or spacecraft in them. Anyone any idea who that might be? I can't find any search terms precise enough to hit it.

ETA: found it. Incredible stuff, and a nice complement to Rozalski's, I think, though some of it is a lot more disturbing.

Simon Stålenhag Art Gallery


----------



## ErikB (Dec 31, 2016)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Paul_C (Dec 31, 2016)

loved both of those, here's some more  

Futuristic Landscapes by Alejandro Burdisio


----------



## Vaz (Dec 31, 2016)

Beautiful. I want to buy them.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Dec 31, 2016)

oh you evil people! That'll be a few more hours wasted!


----------



## Paul_C (Dec 31, 2016)

I like this guy's work too:  Alexander Mandradjiev


----------

